# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  Problem second print Bl touch

## ryan34side

Hi everybody


I have a problem with my Bltouch: I have read a lot of articles and it is far from simple;


to launch the first print:
g28;
G29;
m500;


no problem the bed leveling is top


however, to launch the second print


g28;
M420 S1 (to reactivate bed leveling)


I lost the offset z and so it's bad because of what I read the G28 that makes a kind of reset


Do you have an idea to keep the points? for a second impression


Thank you !!

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Have you tried Z-Offset " M851 Z-0.44 " Sets the Z-offset the input -00.44

----------


## ryan34side

Thanks but why -0.44 ? this number?

----------


## Roberts_Clif

That number is my Z-Height - You will set your own Z-Offset

----------

